# OT: TimberWolves,Lakers, and Clippers all lose today



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wea re now only 4.5 back of the Lakers for the 8th and final playoff spot and we gained a game in the loss column on the other two squads. Minny has 24 and LAC has 25 losses while we have 26. If we win on Wednesday vs the Hornets and really play well on the 4 game road trip before the ASB, we could be right in the thick of things. Playoffs :gopray:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Blazers have almost no chance of making the playoffs. Face it, they're just flat out not a good enough team.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> The Blazers have almost no chance of making the playoffs. Face it, they're just flat out not a good enough team.


Could say the same thing about the Wolves who keep losing, or the lakers. Will see once the end of the season comes.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> Could say the same thing about the Wolves who keep losing, or the lakers. Will see once the end of the season comes.


No, you can't say the same thing about the Wolves or the Lakers. They actually have the talent to put it together and make the playoffs, the Wolves are just underachieving and the Lakers obviously have Kobe out. There's literally pretty much nothing Portland can do to make the playoffs with their current roster. If you can't see the difference between them and Minnesota or the Lakers, I'm sorry.


----------



## mixum (Mar 19, 2003)

*if you cant see that you should get the hell out of here....*

let me tell you...get the HELL OUT TROLL!

And BTW, i dont care what you think, we have just as much talent as the lakers and will compete for the 8th spot wether you think so or not and BTW the last time i checked portland beat the magic in orlando so remember that the next you say we cant do something cause im sure you thought we couldnt beat that crappy magic team either but we did!

oh and that name you have is as dumb as deciding to draft howard over okafor so go troll in a heat forum hobo...lol!


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Well I'm sorry your posts and your Orlando Magic suck too buckwheat. Only reason they are a playoff team right now is because they play in the east. 

BTW is it normal for moderators to come to come to one of the more active boards and talk ****. 

Moderators can troll here?


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

coming from a well known Blazer hater, your opinion is less agreeable, hobojoe.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, _we're_ might mature aren't we guys? Pretty sad that I can't post my thoughts on the Blazers without a couple of their fans throwing tantrums and insulting my favorite team(which has so much to do with the topic). Grow up fellas. If I'm such a "hater", why have I been pretty much dead on with everything I've said about them the past two seasons while I've been labelled a "troll" and a "hater" after nearly every time I post in this forum? You homers have been wrong all the time thinking Portland is a playoff team, like I've said they aren't last year and still aren't this year (like I said, they're worse this season than they were last year). But you still refuse to accept the facts. 

Maybe I'm not a hater, maybe I'm actually just an objective voice of reason. Maybe you guys are too blinded by your bias to realize it. But then again, I've known that for how long? Look at what I've said, then look at what's actually happened. You might find a "surprising" resemblence between the two.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Maybe you are wrong. Ever consider that? No? I didn't think so.

I think the Blazers have had the hardest schedule in the NBA this year so far and have suffered through injuries at the same time. Now we have players coming back and are playing better than ever while other teams...ie Timberwolves and Lakers are struggling. 

6 games out of the playoffs halfway through the season is a write off? 

So... you aren't a troll or a hater? That makes you only a pessimistic ******* then. We don't need you to drag us down to your defeatist attitude. 

So piss off.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

It's mostly the way you come off. You can say what you want, you're entitled to your opinion. But when you come in with an arrogant tone and say things the way you do, it makes you a bit more open to criticism.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> Maybe you are wrong. Ever consider that? No? I didn't think so.


How does that make any sense? Of course I've considered it, but the results speak for themselves. I'm not wrong. 




> 6 games out of the playoffs halfway through the season is a write off?


When you're team isn't good enough for the playoffs, yes it is. If you're underachieving and has the talent to overcome it and still make the playoffs (Minnesota), than no it's not a writeoff. 



> So... you aren't a troll or a hater? That makes you only a pessimistic ******* then. We don't need you to drag us down to your defeatist attitude.


I'm not pessimistic, I believe the word you're looking for is "realistic". 



> So piss off.


Mature.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> It's mostly the way you come off. You can say what you want, you're entitled to your opinion. But when you come in with an arrogant tone and say things the way you do, it makes you a bit more open to criticism.


You're right, and I do it because of the attitude I got from nearly every Blazer fan last year up until now when I've said that the Blazers aren't as good as a lot of you seem to think they are.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

You guys do tend to get insecure whenever fans from other teams make observations on your team. Note my Rasheed Wallace thread 2 years ago: http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=40167&perpage=15&pagenumber=1

Granted I was a "n00b" back then and had quite a bit of Texas lingo in my posts, but the general attitude of Portland fans still hasn't changed.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

I hope some impartial moderators read this thread and comment...

Dan


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

The Blazers have won 5 of their last 7, including wins over the Spurs and Kings. They've done most of that without Miles and all of it without Shareef and while Randolph is still getting back into game shape.

It's not going to be easy, but I think you're a tad premature in closing the doors on the Blazers' playoff chances.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Pardon us for liking our teams chances.

This hobojoe character has no class at all. 

How the hell he ever got the title of Moderator I'll never understand. Nothing moderate about his arrogance. 

I'm beginning to think that he was feeling down about Orlando's loss to Cleveland so he had to find someone upbeat about their team to screw with. 

How mature is that?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

im sure if I cared enough right now, I'd make some comments. but right now, I don't.

I'm feeling strange tonite, so you guys know the line. blah.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> The Blazers have almost no chance of making the playoffs. Face it, they're just flat out not a good enough team.


That's a weak take man and you know it. That's borderline smack talk. Don't act like you came in here with some good discussion after posting junk like that. If I went into the Magic forum and said that about them I would fully expect some venom in return.

The Blazers have a good amount of talent and were right in the middle of the playoff hunt until they got decimated by injuries. To think that there's no way they can get back to that level is flat out ignorance.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

i think i saw Mixum get pissed!


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I think we are obligated to congratulate the Orlando fan(s) on their teams success this year.

Don't you guys agree?

It might also be appropriate to leave your opinion of Hobojoe.

I went ahead and took the point.

Link


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DrewFix</b>!
> i think i saw Mixum get pissed!


:rofl:


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> 
> 
> :rofl:


i have never understood that emoticon...
but now i see that it is ROFL.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you can't say the same thing about the Wolves or the Lakers. They actually have the talent to put it together and make the playoffs, the Wolves are just underachieving and the Lakers obviously have Kobe out. There's literally pretty much nothing Portland can do to make the playoffs with their current roster. If you can't see the difference between them and Minnesota or the Lakers, I'm sorry.


If you are going to sit here and actually say the Lakers have more talent than Portland with Kobe or not with a straight face then maybe I should say Sorry to you..


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

c'mon folks. the blazers don't have an allstar. our local media hates the team. 
our city is filled with hippies. 
there are spiders in my brain. we have recently beat some of the top teir teams and, hell, every one hates the blazers. 
we should all band together and purge the nba of the team with the least talent in the league. 
we should also buy brand new white nike cortez and blue warm up suits and drink the kool-aid.
thank you for my time.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazerfan024</b>!
> 
> 
> If you are going to sit here and actually say the Lakers have more talent than Portland with Kobe or not with a straight face then maybe I should say Sorry to you..


Yep, I'm definately interested in hearing how LA have more talent than Portland.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

This is pretty sad guys. Pretty sad. 



> I hope some impartial moderators read this thread and comment...
> 
> Dan


Yep, since I'm just out to get the Blazers. You know, like I care so much about how the Blazers do so much more than any other team. Talk about paranoid, or just refusing to accept reality. Sorry I had to be the one to break the news to you guys. 



> If you are going to sit here and actually say the Lakers have more talent than Portland with Kobe or not with a straight face then maybe I should say Sorry to you..


Perhaps you should brush up on your reading skills. Where did I say the Lakers have more talent than Portland without Kobe? I said they have more talent _with_ Kobe, but aren't playing so well because Kobe was out. Nothing difficult to understand about what I said, nothing hard to interpret, just you simply trying to twist my words. If you think the Blazers have more talent than the Lakers with Kobe, stop following basketball. 



> Pardon us for liking our teams chances.
> 
> This hobojoe character has no class at all.
> 
> How the hell he ever got the title of Moderator I'll never understand. Nothing moderate about his arrogance.


Yeah, I know nothing about basketball, I do nothing for this site. Good call. Maybe if you left the Portland forum you'd see things differently. 



> I'm beginning to think that he was feeling down about Orlando's loss to Cleveland so he had to find someone upbeat about their team to screw with.
> 
> How mature is that?


Huh? This just may be the funniest thing I've ever read. No joke.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Are we all here to talk about basketball or about one another?

If we're here to argue, I think there are more productive ways to do it than calling names. If you disagree, how about giving an opinon beyond the other person not knowing basketball? Some things that appear self-evident are actually up for debate, and resorting immediately to another's ignorance just isn't nice.

Please try to keep it civil, everyone. Thanks

Ed O.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I don't know about having "no chance", POR has a chance, but hobojoe is probably right about POR not making the playoffs....

In order to make the playoffs POR has to beat out the Clippers, Denver, the Lakers and Minnesota. I find it HIGHLY unlikely that MIN misses the playoffs, same goes for either HOU or MEM, and quite frankly DEN will improve as the season progresses IMO, they have grossly underachieved, and the Lakers with Kobe? I find it hard to believe they will miss the playoffs as well.

But the WC is so strong that TWO of these teams: MIN, DEN, LAL, MEM or HOU are going to miss the playoffs, and for POR to MAKE the playoffs they would have to beat out no less than THREE of those teams. Not going to happen.

Hobojoe's point is a valid one, his antagonistic style does not help him make it though.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Where did I say the Lakers have more talent than Portland without Kobe? I said they have more talent _with_ Kobe, but aren't playing so well because Kobe was out. Nothing difficult to understand about what I said, nothing hard to interpret, just you simply trying to twist my words. If you think the Blazers have more talent than the Lakers with Kobe, stop following basketball.


hmm...Maybe you should brush up on your reading skills because if you can read what I actually said 



> If you are going to sit here and actually say the Lakers have more talent than Portland *WITH* Kobe or not with a straight face then maybe I should say Sorry to you..



No where did I twist your words, especially when I am saying that Portland has more talent than the Lakers. Maybe you should be the one who quits watching basketball.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> You guys do tend to get insecure whenever fans from other teams make observations on your team. Note my Rasheed Wallace thread 2 years ago: http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=40167&perpage=15&pagenumber=1


That's a pretty nasty thread. :devil: 

I don't even think I should comment on the end of it now that I'm a mod, but I will say that it made me laugh 

Ed O.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Portland has a chance, but I actually hope the team starts losing again, so they will deal SAR and Damon for something they can use long term. It doesn't make sense for them to get the 8th seed, keep all their contracts (which they then lose for nothing) and get annihilated in the first round by the Spurs and come back with a weaker team in 2005-06. 

Just one man's opinion. The worse the team is, the better the draft pick and they can get that top rated SG coming out in this draft, whomever it may be.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a pretty nasty thread. :devil:
> ...


that was a fun read. amazing how my stance on Rasheed stayed the same.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> that was a fun read. amazing how my stance on Rasheed stayed the same.


Does this mean I should change my name to please our beloved Mods?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mr. Roger's Cardigan</b>!
> You guys do tend to get insecure whenever fans from other teams make observations on your team. Note my Rasheed Wallace thread 2 years ago: http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=40167&perpage=15&pagenumber=1
> 
> Granted I was a "n00b" back then and had quite a bit of Texas lingo in my posts, but the general attitude of Portland fans still hasn't changed.


the only problem with this thinking is

A: no team likes it
and
B: if you act like an *** in a forum that doesn't know you, fans will react negatively. Those who responded to the fanbase in such manner, got the crap they deserved. Those who didn't (scinos for one) got respect.

it's the same old bag. a fan of team Y makes a comment about team X, thats pretty tame. Than fan of team X comes into team Y's forum and starts talking worse crap about team Y. Then fans of team Y and fan of team X argue, and fan of team X takes the victim/martyr mentality, and looks like a whiner.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> Does this mean I should change my name to please our beloved Mods?


I don't know, I liked Rasheed, and I know Ed liked Sheed. I don't remember what ABM thinks about Sheed, and I don't know if we have our 4th mod yet.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Do you guys need a 4th mod? I'll be graduating soon... I'm taking a year off before going back to grad school so I may have plenty of time on my hands.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

2 different stories:

A few teams are battling for 8th spot, but

Blazers are fighting for 9th spot.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Some of you guys are making Blazer fans as a whole look pretty damn pathetic with the way you are acting here.

Hobojoe isn't so bad. He just doesn't like the Blazers. So what? I don't like the Lakers. I've made it pretty clear during my time here that I really don't like the Lakers, but I don't think I've ever been shown any hostility by the Laker fans here (and I've made probably as many posts on the Laker board as hobojoe has made here.)

Hell, you guys acted the *same way* towards ME when I first started posting with you all. I'm still not sure why.

Come on guys, we should all just get back to hating mixum and mixum only.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> Wea re now only 4.5 back of the Lakers for the 8th and final playoff spot and we gained a game in the loss column on the other two squads. Minny has 24 and LAC has 25 losses while we have 26. If we win on Wednesday vs the Hornets and really play well on the 4 game road trip before the ASB, we could be right in the thick of things. Playoffs :gopray:


That is an upbeat and positive statement.



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> The Blazers have almost no chance of making the playoffs. Face it, they're just flat out not a good enough team.


That was totally unprovoked. 

If negativity about a team on their own board is to be accepted without question I don't see why negativity about the poster shouldn't be also.

He could post everywhere else about how terrible the Blazers were and I wouldn't have even acknowledged him. 

This is our crib and he came in talking ****. 

I say shame on all the Blazers fans that didn't call him out.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

*Re: Re: OT: TimberWolves,Lakers, and Clippers all lose today*



> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> 
> 
> That is an upbeat and positive statement.
> ...


so calling garbage garbage near a dumpster shouldn't be allowed?


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: OT: TimberWolves,Lakers, and Clippers all lose today*



> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> If negativity about a team on their own board is to be accepted without question I don't see why negativity about the poster shouldn't be also.


Try the rules of the site...




> This is our crib and he came in talking ****.
> 
> I say shame on all the Blazers fans that didn't call him out.


Try maturity...


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: OT: TimberWolves,Lakers, and Clippers all lose today*



> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Ringbearer</b>!
> Try maturity...


Is that it?

What about indifference or apathy or... embarrasment?

Myself...I'm proud to be a Blazers fan. 

IMO this team like it is has potential to make the playoffs and do well.

ANY team at the NBA level can compete.

IMO there are only two things wrong with the Blazers. Enthusiasm and Motivation to play together as a team. 

Some pride would go a long ways towards fixing those issues. I think it's my responsibility to be the most loyal fan I can hope that some of it rubs off on others.

That's my opinion. 

BTW...

I won't be maturing to the level where I will ignore posters that come in here and talk bad about my favorite team.

Might as well ban me now.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: OT: TimberWolves,Lakers, and Clippers all lose today*



> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> 
> 
> That is an upbeat and positive statement.


Because one person starts a thread and they're upbeat about Portland's playoff chances means that no one else who posts in the thread can think differently? Is that what you're saying? Man, threads would be awfully boring if everyone agreed on everything and everyone who doesn't better stay the hell out of the thread. 





> That was totally unprovoked.


Uh, it's my opinion. Portland doesn't have a chance to make the playoffs, sorry but I'm pretty sure that's what this thread is about.



> If negativity about a team on their own board is to be accepted without question I don't see why negativity about the poster shouldn't be also.


You don't see the difference? Sorry about that man, nothing I can do to help you there.



> He could post everywhere else about how terrible the Blazers were and I wouldn't have even acknowledged him.
> 
> This is our crib and he came in talking ****.


GREAT logic. I should've gone to the College Football forum, or the Video Game forum to "talk ****" about the Blazers. No way I should post about the Blazers in the Blazers forum. Now I see my mistake, sorry about that.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Re: Re: OT: TimberWolves,Lakers, and Clippers all lose today*



> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> Uh, it's my opinion. Portland doesn't have a chance to make the playoffs, sorry but I'm pretty sure that's what this thread is about.


There is a difference between stating an opinion and trying to start crap. A statement such as "You team sucks" is starting crap on a fans boards. Simply stating "I don't belive the Blazers have a chance of making the playoffs this year" would have gotten significantly less backlash.

However, this is a message board, and starting crap seems to be more popular then real discourse (on most boards, I'm not singling this one out for this). People need to learn to ignore people who do it and it won't be a problem.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: OT: TimberWolves,Lakers, and Clippers all lose today*



> Originally posted by <b>Foulzilla</b>!
> 
> 
> There is a difference between stating an opinion and trying to start crap. A statement such as "You team sucks" is starting crap on a fans boards. Simply stating "I don't belive the Blazers have a chance of making the playoffs this year" would have gotten significantly less backlash.
> ...


Please show me where I said "your team sucks". I said the Blazers don't have a chance at the playoffs in my opinion, and that it's because they're simply not good enough. I honestly can't believe how much of an overreaction this has got. It's hilarious though, in my opinion.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

The only thing this thread has illustrated is that hobojoe's moderating skills are very much in question, based on a lack of self-awareness and civility. The rest is all just a bunch of endless noise...

Dan


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, this thread sucks. there was actually a chance for some good debate and instead, 3 pages of quibbiling. Blazers are my team and I am proud to say that, but that does not mean I have blind faith in them as if they were god(I also don't have blind faith in gad as if he were a doctor). There is no problem with debating the skills or ability of the players or teams, but where is the debate in this thread.

Hobojo, Why don't you think the blazers will be able to make the playoffs? Please do not respond with "they suck" but instead tell us the problems with the team, coaching staff, league, or anything else that specifically makes the blazers more or less likely to excell. Then, blazer fans can respond to your post based on the merits of your reasoning.

I love a good debate.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkap</b>!
> The only thing this thread has illustrated is that hobojoe's moderating skills are very much in question, based on a lack of self-awareness and civility. The rest is all just a bunch of endless noise...
> 
> Dan


All I can say is that if you honestly believe that, you need to get out of the Portland forum more often and see how I do things around this site in general.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Can we just close this crap already?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Can we just close this crap already?


no. people making mountains out of mole hills is fun to watch.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>thylo</b>!
> Man, this thread sucks. there was actually a chance for some good debate and instead, 3 pages of quibbiling. Blazers are my team and I am proud to say that, but that does not mean I have blind faith in them as if they were god(I also don't have blind faith in gad as if he were a doctor). There is no problem with debating the skills or ability of the players or teams, but where is the debate in this thread.
> 
> Hobojo, Why don't you think the blazers will be able to make the playoffs? Please do not respond with "they suck" but instead tell us the problems with the team, coaching staff, league, or anything else that specifically makes the blazers more or less likely to excell. Then, blazer fans can respond to your post based on the merits of your reasoning.
> ...


I've done that several times before on this site. If the search function wasn't disabled I'd link to you a few of the times where I've done that. I've never said "they suck" and used that as my reasoning for why a team isn't good or going to make the playoffs. I've said they're simply not good enough, because in the past I've said why and quite frankly nothing that their players or their team as a whole has done has surprised me or changed my opinions of them. But since you asked so nicely, I'll post my thoughts on Portland's team and get a real discussion going: 

Portland lacks several things keeping them from being up there with the elite teams in the NBA and Western Conference. It's debateable, but I don't think they even have a Top 35 player in the league on their team. There's no stability in their team, and when I say that I mean that on several levels. From an objective standpoint, I don't think Portland has the talent to make the playoffs, flat out. 

Zach Randolph's weaknesses are well known. Us fans know it, the media knows it, and certainly the teams around the league know it. They're exploiting those weaknesses better this year having got to see him for an entire season as the main man on the team. They have an entire season of video clips to study and plan against. Randolph doesn't take people by surprise anymore, and people are finally starting to see that he's not all that great and he's not a franchise caliber player. He can't pass (and he doesn't ever seem to want to), he can't play defense and he doesn't play well in the flow of the game. Player's like Zach are good for stats, but not for wins. He's not a team player, and it goes beyond mentally not being for the team. It's his style of play that takes his teammates out of the game. 

There's absolutely no stability in the Portland organization. Coach Cheeks doesn't have stable rotations, there's no stability in the roster because so many players are constantly on the trade block, there's no stability in much of anything the Blazers do. And it shows in their play. They have been one of the most inconsistent teams in basketball, and that starts with the lack of stability in the starting lineup and substitution patterns. Part of that can be attributed to injuries, but things such as suspensions that cause the team to have to make changes and adjust can only hurt the team. The team can't develop chemistry very well that way. Not only on the court, but the suspensions obviously cause distractions off the court. Yes the Blazers have played well since Miles' suspension, but that doesn't mean there's no effect.

Look at the Blazers roster. Look at the rosters of the competing playoff teams this year, as well as in previous years. To me it's a no-brainer, there's just not enough talent to produce a successful basketball team. There's no superstar, make no mistake about that. I've already addressed Randolph, who's certainly Portland's most talented player. Usually when you have no superstar ala Memphis last year and this year, you need a very deep team. Portland is not a very deep team. They're not exactly a thin team, but they don't have the depth of Memphis, Boston, Dallas or even Toronto. Just average. Which pretty much sums up their team. Mediocre. The backcourt can't be successful. The Stoudamire-Van Exel backcourt sure produces a lot of points, but it comes at the expense of a lot of shots and a lot of points being dropped on them at the other end. Both guys are better suited as sparkplugs off the bench, or at least Van Exel. But Portland doesn't have a SG, so Van Exel's services are needed in the starting lineup. Abdur-Rahim has been in and out of the lineup this season, and let's be honest; he doesn't want to be in Portland, Portland doesn't want him very much either. He's basically now just a contract waiting to be traded at least until he starts playing well. Ratliff and Pryzbilla have bee OK this season. Nothing special, but effective enough. Both are good shot blockers. The problem with the Blazers is that their whole team is pretty much nothing special. They're not horrible, but not good. Not a surprise if you objectively look at the roster.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

When are the ratings going to return?


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> All I can say is that if you honestly believe that, you need to get out of the Portland forum more often and see how I do things around this site in general.


Why, because your contributions to this thread aren't indicative of how you normally operate?  That sounds like agreement that you didn't come across particularly well here...

Dan


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Wolves lost again tonight. We are now one game back in the loss coluimn to both the CLips and Wolves. Wolves have lost 6 straight and the Clips still have like 5 or 6 more straight road games. We are tied with the Nuggz in the loss column. With the Lakers struggling and still without Kobe, we are only 4 back of them. If we play like we want it, there is no doubt in my mind we can make it into the playoffs.



Rip City


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Remember people the more the team wins the less likely a trade will happen that will improve the franchise.

The trade deadline will pass and Damon and NVE will go into a season ending shooting slump. We will make the playoffs in the 8th seed and get swept out of the playoffs by a better coached team in San Antonio. 

Because we made the playoffs Mo will be brought back next year and the vicious cycle will continue.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Remember people the more the team wins the less likely a trade will happen that will improve the franchise.
> 
> The trade deadline will pass and Damon and NVE will go into a season ending shooting slump. We will make the playoffs in the 8th seed and get swept out of the playoffs by a better coached team in San Antonio.
> ...


you sure know how to depress a guy.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> 
> 
> you sure know how to depress a guy.




You're just seeing it in print, imagine the horror of living with this.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

There's no way Mo comes back unless we make a deep playoff run. If we are palying well, Nash will make a deal no matter waht, as long as it is a good one. I just don't see the point of tanking the season and having zero confidence going into next year. Add to the fact taht this draft class is extremely weak. You can find talent in the lotto to the late first round. Why don't we just win, get the city excited about the team again, and have a fun time while doing it? Does that sounds so bad?


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

> *Originally posted by hobojoe*
> 
> -If you think the Blazers have more talent than the Lakers with Kobe, stop following basketball.


Obviously there are a lot of my fellow Blazers posters who have acted immaturely, and made personal attacks too, but don't act like you are completely innocent, and IMO you are a moderator and should be more mature than the regular posters.


Anyway, back on topic, the Blazers have just as good of chance of making the playoffs as the Wolves, the Nugs or the Clips right now. They are playing well, and while playing through the adversity of injuries and suspensions have seemed to get a new identity that has competed every game, night in and night out. Now that we have som of the pieces to this team back, they are accepting this new identity and they are to a certain extent embracing it. This is beginning to remind me of the run we made in 2002-2003 from All-Star break till March. Everyone had written us off, I believe we were 3 or 4 games under .500 at this point in the season, and had played poorly all season long. Then, we amazingly found that next gear we couldn't find early in the season, and we surged ahead before faultering right at the end of the season giving us the 7th seed. We all know how our matchup with the MAVS went. I see many similarities to that team in our current one. 

IMO, you can't count any team out of the playoffs that are within 5 games of the final spot mid season. Every team anywhere near the 8th seed has a shot at surprising people and playing well and making the playoffs. So to say that the Blazers will not make the playoffs, cannot make the playoffs, don't have the tallent to make the playoffs is very arrogant, IMO. We will see. I hope that the Blazers make the playoffs, and I think that they have a verry real chance, however I believe that you will be right in the end. However, if Carmelo, Kenyon, KG, Kobe, Lamar Odom, Corey Maggette, Elton Brand and the top 3 for every other team competing for the 8th seed all got injured for the season, the Blazers would make the playoffs. So to say they can't is quite simply untrue.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mediocre man</b>!
> Remember people the more the team wins the less likely a trade will happen that will improve the franchise.


Well... the Sheed trade happened when the Blazers had won 8 of 10...


----------

